# Presence and Seeding Activity Skeletal Muscle CWD



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, April 06, 2011 

Presence and Seeding Activity of Pathological Prion Protein (PrPTSE) in Skeletal Muscles of White-Tailed Deer Infected with Chronic Wasting Disease

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/04/presence-and-seeding-activity-of.html



tss


----------

